# ASCA and AKC Registration



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey,

Wasn't sure where this falls under. But I bought a pup that was to be dual registered with ASCA and AKC. The breeder preferred to handle registration. But he's 7 months and even though she asked me what I wanted his registration to be she still hasn't sent me them. I've called her and texted her and can't seem to get a hold of her. I know she was having some health issues last time we spoke but yea. I'm not sure what I should do....HELP!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you contact the breed club? If she's a breeder in good standing with the national club, then someone there might be able to get ahold of her.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Update: I finally got her but....she won't approve any name I request even though she asks what I want. And whenever I ask if I can just do it myself she gives me the runaround.....I never for saw this being an issue when I bought my pup... any suggestions?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Small claims court!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

CuddlyKat said:


> Update: I finally got her but....she won't approve any name I request even though she asks what I want. And whenever I ask if I can just do it myself she gives me the runaround.....I never for saw this being an issue when I bought my pup... any suggestions?


Of course I don't know the details of your situation but many breeders do have parameters for the registration names of dogs that they have bred. Sometimes it's as simple as requiring that the kennel name or a "sign" related to the kennel name be used at the beginning or some other place in the name (advertising,). Other breeders have a more complicated system of naming parameters. 

Often, the name is decided upon beforehand, and is more-or-less worked out by the owner and the breeder within the parameters. But that isn't always the case.

All that just pertains to the registration name. The call name that you use can be anything you want and doesn't have to bear any relationship to the registration name if you don't want it to. 

The only time we have actually USED the registration names of our dogs was when entering events. Otherwise, most people wouldn't even know what they were. 

Maybe the simplest way to put this issue to bed might be to ask the breeder to name the dog.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Idk he's 7 months now. I thought she would just pick herself then she said she didn't do it and wants me to pick. She does have the parameter to keep the kennel name first. Which is fine but I suggested musically themed names after because the kennel name is musically themed and his mom's name is musically themed.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Will she give you parameters to choose from if she doesn't like your choices? Or specifics on why she doesn't like your choices? Something is seeming shady here if she says she won't pick, but won't approve anything you've picked.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you PM me the name of the breeder? There is a small chance I could know them and may be able to help out. Did both parents of the litter get their DNA certifications do you know? The one thing that frequently holds up ASCA papers is if the breeder didn't do the DNA certification on time and had to wait for it, I've seen it happen more than once.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

It does seem strange but I already have my dog and love him to death but I just don't feel like anything is complete because this is still looming. Looking back I should have done registration myself but I've never done it before so I thought that it would just be better left up to her. 

I sent you a PM Keechak!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would keep pursuing it. It might seem like it's not super important, but some day you might want to get involved with dog sports and having that registration will make things so much easier. Can you contact the breed club and ask for help? I'm not sure what they could do, but they might give her a call and pressure her to finish it.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

I got him with agility in mind.  I called AKC and they said I can file a complaint and they can step in to try getting it done. But I want to maintain some sort of good relation with her so I don't want to do that. ASCA doesn't have that, they just said that to keep trying.


----------

